# Starting My Kauai Vacation



## slip

It has finally arrived, after a very long winter. DW is feeling great after her kidney stone issues. Best she’s felt in a couple trips. 

We just checked into our Park and Fly in Madison, Wi and now we’re grabbing some dinner. Flight leaves at 8:50 tomorrow morning.


----------



## DaveNV

Have a splendid time, Jeff! Hope you both enjoy the time away.  I'm about two weeks and a couple of islands away from you.  Save me some sunshine! 

Dave


----------



## PaulaC

Hope you both enjoy wonderful weather with lots of sunshine.  We were in Hawaii (Kauai, Maui, and Oahu) for the entire month of March and had lots of rain, wind, and cold days.  However, a bad day in Hawaii is better than a good day anywhere else!


----------



## slip

I don’t know why I waste my time checking the weather there but right know it only shows a few showers every other day or so. Some in the morning and some in the afternoon. We’ll see. I’m not going to lose sleep over it. I just love being there.

PaulaC has it right. I’ll take a bad day there anytime.

If everything is on time, we get there at 6pm. Which isn’t too bad. Unpack, get a bite to eat and go to bed. That usually works well for us.

DW wants to hit a craft show at The Cliffs in Princeville on Sunday. There’s a woman there that makes some shirts and dresses that my wife loves. We’ve been seeing her for the last few years now.

DW saw somewhere that Jack Johnson and a few others where having a benefit concert for people affected by the flood. She was able to get a couple tickets online today so we are really looking forward to that.


----------



## controller1

slip said:


> It has finally arrived, after a very long winter. DW is feeling great after her kidney stone issues. Best she’s felt in a couple trips.
> 
> We just checked into our Park and Fly in Madison, Wi and now we’re grabbing some dinner. Flight leaves at 8:50 tomorrow morning.



Have a great trip!  Safe travels....


----------



## slip

Here’s the ad she saw about the concert.


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - Please give us a report on the condition of the roads, beaches, etc.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Please give us a report on the condition of the roads, beaches, etc.



Will do. I’ll post some pictures. We are going to snorkel at Anini but i’m Curious to see if they started to clean up Lydgate.


----------



## slip

Made it the airport after a lite breakfast. So happy watching DW since this is the first trip in quite a few that she feels really good. 

First leg Madison to Denver.


----------



## taterhed

Congrats!

MUST HAVE PICTURES@!

This is my vicarious vacation Jeff.    I'm counting on you to provide my Kauai fix for the few weeks....don't let me down.


----------



## slip

taterhed said:


> Congrats!
> 
> MUST HAVE PICTURES@!
> 
> This is my vicarious vacation Jeff.    I'm counting on you to provide my Kauai fix for the few weeks....don't let me down.



I accept the challenge. 
I’ll post like usual. Hopefully I won’t have too many pictures of damage to post.


----------



## slip

First leg is delayed an hour.


----------



## slip

More issues, they are switching us over to American. Should get there about an hour later.


----------



## taterhed

slip said:


> More issues, they are switching us over to American. Should get there about an hour later.


These are not the posts I anticipated 

Good luck!

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

And we’re on a plane and we’re flying. Should only be about an hour later.


----------



## slip

One leg down. Now off to LA.


----------



## slip

Yeah!! All loaded up for LA.


----------



## slip

Just touched down in LA. Two hour layover to grab a bite and off to Lihue.


----------



## DaveNV

Can you smell the flowers yet? 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Can you smell the flowers yet?
> 
> Dave


No, right now I smell a Tri Tip sandwich at the Rock and Brew in LAX.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> No, right now I smell a Tri Tip sandwich at the Rock and Brew in LAX.



Well, if you can't smell the flowers, that's a great second choice!  LOL!

Dave


----------



## taffy19

Am looking forward to read about your trip and see your photos.


----------



## slip

Looks like we land at 8:30pm so not too bad. Now that I ate, we’ll just unpack and go to bed but we’ll see.


----------



## slip

All boarded and ready to go. I can’t believe it but this plane is only half full. Its like flying first class.


----------



## DaveNV

When I was first in the Navy in the early 1970s, my flight home to Hawaii from LA was overbooked.  I think it was on PanAm.  They asked for volunteers to wait 30 minutes to get on another plane.  The original plane was a 707 (remember those?) The new plane was a 747 (in those days, it was pretty new.)  I'd never flown on one, so opted to wait the 30 minutes and get on the new flight.  There were about 10 passengers on the plane.  It was a great flight - everyone was invited to eat the fresh First Class buffet food, and drinks were comped.  It was a fine time. 

Dave


----------



## bagabonz

I think the road down to Anini washed out in the flooding.


----------



## slip

We made it!!


----------



## taterhed

Let the adventures begin!!!!

right after a nap


----------



## slip

bagabonz said:


> I think the road down to Anini washed out in the flooding.



I haven’t heard that but we plan to go there and I’ll post. The shuttle driver at Enterprise said the only places closed were north of the church in Hanalei. We’re going to Princeville in the afternoon so we’ll see how far we go after the craft fair.


----------



## slip

Wow, did I sleep good. DW has the window open and that sound of the waves and about 14 hours of travel put me out for the count. Got up fairly early after a long trip, 6:30am.


----------



## slip

Fried rice Loco Moco and DW has Crab Omelet at Kountry Kitchen.


----------



## slip

Had to get some fresh Boba’s after we picked up the tote. Now off to Princeville for the craft show.


----------



## slip

Hanalei was not short of visitors today. Holy cow it was crowded. Looks like a lot of the shops had to remodel and most where open. A lot of the shops had new floors.


----------



## slip

I’m doing most of this on my phone, looks like some posted sideways. Cloudy and drizzling here now. There were a lot of kayaks in the river past the Hanalei bridge too.


----------



## slip

Pretty good crowd for an overcast day. 
The parking lot is overflowing.


----------



## slip

Just after the Hanalei bridge we saw about five or six of these landslides that probably blocked the road. It was hard to get a picture but they ranged from ten to twenty feet across. There was a couple in Anahola that weren’t on the highway but you could see them from the highway.


----------



## slip

This is our first stay in one of the remodeled units at the Pono Kai. I think they have been doing a great job doing all this without an assessment. The mf’s Have stayed reasonable too, no big jumps. 

The unit we are in is a two bedroom loft. The loft has a king bed and so does the master. The back bedroom has a queen and the sofa folds out into a queen also. 

They took the popcorn ceilings off and the floors don’t make as much noise with the tile. 

The loft pictures turned out a little darker on my phone.


----------



## slip

Here’s the master. They did a nice job on the bathroom. They took out a closet and added the two doors so you don’t have to use the side pocket door.
And of course the bed got made after the picture.


----------



## DaveNV

The worst day in Hawaii is better than...  

Dave


----------



## slip

I’ll finish with the kitchen and back bedroom.


----------



## DaveNV

The place looks pretty nice, Jeff.  And it seems the water is fairly close?

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> The place looks pretty nice, Jeff.  And it seems the water is fairly close?
> 
> Dave



I’m about 30 yards to the ocean. The B building next to me is the closest and that’s about 30 yards to the ocean.


----------



## DeniseM

Pono Kai is ocean front in the middle of Kapa'a - it's on the bike path a little south of the Olympic Cafe:


----------



## slip

I just brought home takeout from 
Sukhothai Cafe that’s on your picture. 

Tomorrow we’re going tubing with Kauai Backcountry Adventures. That’s the only thing we have scheduled right now. 

Meeting a freind at the newer Pizza place in the Harbor Mall after the tubing.


----------



## taterhed

Remodel looks very nice!  I'm full just seeing the food from the 'da Kitchen


----------



## slip

A little cloudy this morning. We go tubing at 10am. I have a friend on the island that we’re meeting for pizza at the new place at Harbor mall after tubing. 

Not much planned after that. Maybe drive a little on the south side since we’ll 
Be down that way.


----------



## b2bailey

So, sleep capacity of that unit = 8?


----------



## BDMX2

Ooh, nice, I'm eager to hear about your tubing adventure - I started looking at ideas for our 2019 trip and came across a Kauai Backcountry Adventures Youtube video - looks awesome!  Have fun!!!

You also have me thinking that we might want to look at staying at Pono Kai - looks nice and a 2 bedroom loft unit like that would be perfect for my family.  AC in all three sleeping spaces?  or no?  That nearby bike path looks up our alley...I'll need to look more into that!


----------



## slip

b2bailey said:


> So, sleep capacity of that unit = 8?


Yes, two in each bedroom and two in the loft and two on the fold out, for a total of eight. Two bathrooms also.


----------



## slip

BDMX2 said:


> Ooh, nice, I'm eager to hear about your tubing adventure - I started looking at ideas for our 2019 trip and came across a Kauai Backcountry Adventures Youtube video - looks awesome!  Have fun!!!
> 
> You also have me thinking that we might want to look at staying at Pono Kai - looks nice and a 2 bedroom loft unit like that would be perfect for my family.  AC in all three sleeping spaces?  or no?  That nearby bike path looks up our alley...I'll need to look more into that!



We love the Pono Kai. Feel free to ask me any questions. We’ve been coming every year for seven now. 

Tubing is something you need to book online before you come. It fills up fast and many times is booked for the week if you only stay a week. 

The A/C is in the living area and that does go up in the loft. The back bedroom doesn’t have a unit but if you keep the door open the living area takes care of it. The master has it’s own A/C unit. Right now it’s about 82 and we just have the windows and the lanai door open. The breeze blows right through keeping it cool. It’s nice on the east side because you don’t get that afternoon sun beating on the lanai. Also, all of the rooms have ceiling fans plus they have a couple other fans in the unit you can use. We never had to but we have never come during the summer. 

The bike path is great and right next door to the Pono Kai is a bike rental. I think it’s $10 a day. 

If anyone has any questions just let me know.


----------



## BDMX2

Awesome, thanks so much for the info, Jeff!


----------



## slip

Here’s some pictures of the bike path from my lanai. The first one is looking south. The second is looking north and the last one is looking straight out the lanai so you can see how close the path is.


----------



## slip

Just got back from Lydgate. They have a lot of work to do before you can swim there again. The Keiki part is clear but the Beach in front of it has a lot of debris. The main portion only has a small opening of water toward the back. It’s full of trees, drift wood and roots. There were people there working in it today.


----------



## slip

*Sorry forgot the pictures. 



 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## slip

We went tubing before we stopped at Lydgate. We went at 10am. I was worried it would be too cold but actually it was perfect. It’s a cloudy day here but the sun peeked out at times too. I must admit it was more fun than I thought. Very easy to do and going through the tunnels was fun and the last one we went through with our lights off. It was weird, it felt like you were not moving at all until you saw the light at the end of the tunnel. DW is emailing me the pictures because she had the waterproof case. I’ll post those _shortly. _


----------



## geist1223

We did the tubing in the old Sugar Cane Canals several years ago and had a great time. The tunnels are pretty amazing especially in that they were dug by hand, shovel, and pickax with only a simple compass and water level. Also they started from both ends and met in the middle.


----------



## slip

Not everybody can pull off that helmet look as good as me. 
I see some of these are sideways too, sorry.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Not everybody can pull off that helmet look as good as me.



With that headlamp, you look like one of the Minions.  LOL! 



 

I think I'll need to add this tubing thing to our plans next trip.

Dave


----------



## djyamyam

slip said:


> We love the Pono Kai. Feel free to ask me any questions. We’ve been coming every year for seven now.
> 
> If anyone has any questions just let me know.



Are all the units renovated or just some of them?  How do they do unit assignments, especially if exchanging in?  I've driven by the resort a number of times but never stopped in to take a look.  Think I might have to next time.

Are there two management companies?  I always see "Pono Kai" and "Pacific Fantasy at Pono Kai".  Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## slip

I just noticed the last post had links so I hope they work. We went down to the concierge to book a golf cart tour and I got a picture of one of the units being redone.


----------



## slip

The golf cart tour is supposed to have a safe view of Queens bath and it’s a sunset tour. Plus you can drink so i’m In. 
It’s at the golf course in Princeville.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> The golf cart tour is supposed to have a safe view of Queens bath and it’s a sunset tour. Plus you can drink so i’m In.
> It’s at the golf course in Princeville.



That sounds like fun!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - The links in post #60 are the same as the pictures you posted in post #57.  I can delete it if you like.


----------



## slip

djyamyam said:


> Are all the units renovated or just some of them?  How do they do unit assignments, especially if exchanging in?  I've driven by the resort a number of times but never stopped in to take a look.  Think I might have to next time.
> 
> Are there two management companies?  I always see "Pono Kai" and "Pacific Fantasy at Pono Kai".  Not sure what the difference is.



They are in the middle of the renovations now. The oceanfront buildings are A, B, C and D of those A and B are done. The last I heard the other two will be done by 2021. G is oceanview and is done. K is in the back by the highway and is done. They are working on H now.

As an owner, I call one year to the day of checkin and I usually always get my first choice. As exchangers, it depends on how busy the resort is. I have heard of exchangers getting oceanfront but it is rare. I have heard of people getting nice ocean view units in E, F and G though through exchanges.

Management companies, yes, VI is here too. VI units have Murphy beds in the living room and have not been renovated. Pacific Fantasy units haven’t been rent yet either and they have a Friday checkin.
Pono Kai owners association have a Wednesday or a Saturday checkin. So through an exchange you can tell a Pacific Fantasy week by the Friday check in.

If you have other questions just let me know.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - The links in post #60 are the same as the pictures you posted in post #57.  I can delete it if you like.



Yes, Please. Thank You. 
Sometimes this is hard off my phone.


----------



## slip

Char Siu chicken on the grill for tonight.


----------



## slip

Almost forgot, we ate the newer Pizza place in the Harbor Mall, Pietro’s Pizza. It was really good New York style with a very thin crust. They see by the slice until 4pm. A slice of pepperoni was $3.50 so not too bad. No pictures of the Pizza. All you have to do is look at my tubing pictures to see why Pizza doesn’t last long around me. 

I may have missed other people mention this so ignore if you have read this some where but the Right Slice is in the Harbor Mall now but the odd thing is that it’s all vending machines. They also have some holding machines so you can special order and they’ll put it in the holding locker and the door will open when you pay. Sorry no picture of the holding locker.


----------



## slip

bagabonz said:


> I think the road down to Anini washed out in the flooding.



I don’t know if it was but it is definitely open now. We went there yesterday. There was only one person in the water. It was a little choppy for Anini plus I thought the water was a little brown. There were a lot of people and boats there though.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Jeff - Thanks for the report - is the road open to Ke'e?


----------



## SandyPGravel

Have you found the elusive Sugar Loaf Pineapple again?  We couldn't find any on Maui.  Stopped at a few stands.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - Thanks for the report - is the road open to Ke'e?



No problem. No, the road to Ke'e is only one lane and for local traffic. Sounds like they gave home owners in that area tags for their cars. No word on how long for it to be open but some people are saying months. No idea if that would be correct though. The furthest you can drive is to the green church in Hanalei.


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Have you found the elusive Sugar Loaf Pineapple again?  We couldn't find any on Maui.  Stopped at a few stands.



No, not yet but we will. We get them at the heath food store in Kapaa, Papaya's.


----------



## slip

I've been having issues putting video on here so I am going to test filming one directly on TUG instead of an upload. Could be a Wi-Fi or cell issue here.

I just tried to do it and it said the file doesn’t have an allowed extension but it doesn’t give the extension. I’ll try another devise.

I may have to post it with a link. I'll mess with that later.


----------



## bagabonz

How about the road down to Kalihiwai?


----------



## slip

bagabonz said:


> How about the road down to Kalihiwai?



We didn’t go on that road yet. DW thought it may have been closed when we drove by but not certain. We’re going back up sometime so we’ll let you know.


----------



## slip

Of course we had to stop at Hamura’s, of course DW had to get the Sumo bowl


----------



## slip

I forgot to mention, when we went tubing and driving across the property, we went past the storage for the movie set for The Jungle Cruise. It’s a Disney movie starring the Rock. They just started filming there. There was a lot of equipment and shipping containers all over. It looked like a little town.


----------



## slip

I had to post a picture of my big winnings at FoodLand. They are giving out scratch cards and I won a free Spam Masubi. It doesn’t get any better than that. Life is good.


----------



## brianfox

Is the Kilauea Lighthouse accessible since the storm?


----------



## Lydlady

slip said:


> I forgot to mention, when we went tubing and driving across the property, we went past the storage for the movie set for The Jungle Cruise. It’s a Disney movie starring the Rock. They just started filming there. There was a lot of equipment and shipping containers all over. It looked like a little town.



How was the tubing?  We are scheduled to go next month.


----------



## DeniseM

> How was the tubing? We are scheduled to go next month.


See posts #56 and 57.


----------



## Lydlady

DeniseM said:


> See posts #56 and 57.



Thank you!  Apparently, I missed some of the posts.


----------



## slip

brianfox said:


> Is the Kilauea Lighthouse accessible since the storm?



Yes, it is but we haven't been there yet to check it out. We will be though and I'll post. DW likes to hit Pau Hana Pizza while we're here. They are now closed on Tuesday 's because of staffing issues.


----------



## slip

Beautiful morning to be in the lounge chair on the lanai just watching the people go by.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Beautiful morning to be in the lounge chair on the lanai just watching the people go by.
> 
> View attachment 6438
> 
> View attachment 6439


How can you not love it?

It's all about the view and a Lanai facing the ocean makes it even better.  Enjoy these special moments.


----------



## slip

DW wife and I were just saying this morning how blessed we are. We don’t take it for granted. We love the lanai too!!


----------



## slip

Went down to catch some some on the beach in front of our unit. Nice sunny day today.


----------



## slip

While we were at FoodLand, they just got some fresh Kauai shrimp in on ice so we grabbed a pound. Made a great lunch. While I prepped and cooked the shrimp, DW opened up the deli salads from FoodLand. 

It’s been a great lazy sunny day.


----------



## DaveNV

Wish you could figure out how to have a good time...  

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Wish you could figure out how to have a good time...
> 
> Dave



Ahh, you’ll be the same way in a couple weeks when I’m back home.


----------



## DeniseM

Yes!  What a great thread!  Jeff, how long will you be on Kauai this time?


----------



## slip

I’m here until 5-19 so you’ll have to put up with me until then. 

It was so nice today. After we got some sun on the beach and I made the shrimp  we just hung around the lanai and finished off one of our growlers. We’ll probably just walk to Ono’s for a shave ice later. I can’t believe it’s only a little after 2pm. It’s been a great day.

Tomorrow we make leis to wear when we go to TidePools for DW’s 59th Birthday on Friday. After we make the leis we’re meeting a freind who lives here at the Huli chicken in Anahola. Then we have to be in Princeville by 4:30 for the sunset golf cart tour. Boy, we’ll be busy tomorrow.


----------



## slip

Can't believe I took a two hour nap on the lanai.

Got up and DW says we're walking to Ono for a shave ice. Now a few hours later, I have to prep my steak and get to the grill. DW wants me to cook more Char Siu chicken and of course her hot dogs. The work never ends.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> It has finally arrived, after a very long winter. DW is feeling great after her kidney stone issues. Best she’s felt in a couple trips.
> 
> We just checked into our Park and Fly in Madison, Wi and now we’re grabbing some dinner. Flight leaves at 8:50 tomorrow morning.



Jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> View attachment 6372
> 
> View attachment 6371
> Had to get some fresh Boba’s after we picked up the tote. Now off to Princeville for the craft show.



You two enjoy your visit! I’m so tempted use all my extra weeks at the resort beyond the two already planned! (Not sure if I could get away for 4 weeks straight, but hubby can work from anywhere, it’s just the time zone issue for him!)
Aloha! From the “not sure what the weather is going to do” east coast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> View attachment 6377 View attachment 6376 Hanalei was not short of visitors today. Holy cow it was crowded. Looks like a lot of the shops had to remodel and most where open. A lot of the shops had new floors.
> View attachment 6375



There was a “game” of purchasing gift cards and goods from the shops in Hanalei recently, to help keep the economy going and to help supply the people that are in need on the other side of the road closures.
Glad to see quick fixes where able and lots of business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> This is our first stay in one of the remodeled units at the Pono Kai. I think they have been doing a great job doing all this without an assessment. The mf’s Have stayed reasonable too, no big jumps.
> 
> The unit we are in is a two bedroom loft. The loft has a king bed and so does the master. The back bedroom has a queen and the sofa folds out into a queen also.
> 
> They took the popcorn ceilings off and the floors don’t make as much noise with the tile.
> 
> The loft pictures turned out a little darker on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 6382
> 
> 
> View attachment 6383
> View attachment 6384
> View attachment 6385
> View attachment 6386
> 
> View attachment 6387
> View attachment 6388



Looking forward to going next year, but it will be awhile before they get to Remodeling the units I like to stay in, in my other Association. Maybe 2020 will be the year for a remodeled unit stay in the regular association...if I don’t rent them out first!
We owe you a few drinks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Here’s the master. They did a nice job on the bathroom. They took out a closet and added the two doors so you don’t have to use the side pocket door.
> And of course the bed got made after the picture.
> View attachment 6389
> View attachment 6390
> 
> View attachment 6391
> 
> View attachment 6392
> 
> View attachment 6393



Did they bust through one of the closets to get the master bath remodel done, or was this unit always one closet? B unit had two large closets before Remodeling when I stayed there last in 2016.

The Remodeling looks awesome!️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> A little cloudy this morning. We go tubing at 10am. I have a friend on the island that we’re meeting for pizza at the new place at Harbor mall after tubing.
> 
> Not much planned after that. Maybe drive a little on the south side since we’ll
> Be down that way.



If you make it all the way to “Barking Sands” (Polihale), I heard there was some damage there also from the rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> Did they bust through one of the closets to get the master bath remodel done, or was this unit always one closet? B unit had two large closets before Remodeling when I stayed there last in 2016.
> 
> The Remodeling looks awesome!️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, we lost a closet and gained the second access to the master bath. We never needed that much closet space. But we really don’t need this extra entry to the bath room but it’s alright. It’s nice to air it out after a shower.


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> If you make it all the way to “Barking Sands” (Polihale), I heard there was some damage there also from the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don’t know if we’ll do that this trip. I know with all the rain the road won’t e great and we only have a car this time.


----------



## Xan

b2bailey said:


> So, sleep capacity of that unit = 8?



6 adults comfortably/privately...did that in 2016. 
Did a 1/1 Loft with hubby and the three adult kids...girls got the loft, son on the couch. We were in building F, so if the single bathroom was tied up, a kid would run down to the pool’s facilities. It worked out being that close together, since the kids are very close and hang with each other often, and the girls share a place already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

BDMX2 said:


> Ooh, nice, I'm eager to hear about your tubing adventure - I started looking at ideas for our 2019 trip and came across a Kauai Backcountry Adventures Youtube video - looks awesome!  Have fun!!!
> 
> You also have me thinking that we might want to look at staying at Pono Kai - looks nice and a 2 bedroom loft unit like that would be perfect for my family.  AC in all three sleeping spaces?  or no?  That nearby bike path looks up our alley...I'll need to look more into that!



I’m also wondering if they put a/c in the back bedroom. I’ve seen it in the master bedroom, living area, and the loft, but not the back bedroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

BDMX2 said:


> Ooh, nice, I'm eager to hear about your tubing adventure - I started looking at ideas for our 2019 trip and came across a Kauai Backcountry Adventures Youtube video - looks awesome!  Have fun!!!
> 
> You also have me thinking that we might want to look at staying at Pono Kai - looks nice and a 2 bedroom loft unit like that would be perfect for my family.  AC in all three sleeping spaces?  or no?  That nearby bike path looks up our alley...I'll need to look more into that!



It’s the only resort I will stay at from now on. I only have three weeks, but we can fly to another island for a couple of days and use military recreation facilities on Oahu & Big Island. Maui doesn’t thrill me for an extend stay...I always seem to have a medical flare-up when there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> *Sorry forgot the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 6413 View attachment 6414 View attachment 6415 View attachment 6416 View attachment 6417 View attachment 6418 *






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Not everybody can pull off that helmet look as good as me.
> I see some of these are sideways too, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 6424
> 
> 
> View attachment 6423 View attachment 6422 View attachment 6421 View attachment 6420 View attachment 6419



I was too chicken to tube or zipline the last three  trips. I know I’ll whack myself/knees into a wall, and zip lining is a “oh, hell no!” Not for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

A grill with a view.




Still get a sideways one once in a while. DW sent me that one, her’s must work different.


----------



## Xan

djyamyam said:


> Are all the units renovated or just some of them?  How do they do unit assignments, especially if exchanging in?  I've driven by the resort a number of times but never stopped in to take a look.  Think I might have to next time.
> 
> Are there two management companies?  I always see "Pono Kai" and "Pacific Fantasy at Pono Kai".  Not sure what the difference is.



I have a schedule of Remodeling which buildings in the two main Associations, somewhere. 

I own in both. Pacific Fantasy has just started their remodeling of their 16 units, but it will be broken down over many years, starting in H/J. 

Pacific Fantasy was the original association, until Glenn Ivy came in to take over sales from the developer, but Pacific Fantasy somehow always managed to stay separate, (guess it depended on which developer you purchased from), but back then operated together, until Pono Kai Interval Owners Association officially was formed. 

After the Glen Ivy fiasco, RCI used to manage everything and I felt they did a great job. 24 hr access to book reservations was great! This was before RCI went downhill and Bluegreen took over management, which they went downhill also, since they only cared about the units they owned. 

Pohaku has been real nice so far, except that it would be nice to be able to see available inventory online, instead of depending on a person in a call center on east coast hours.

Love the resort in the 30+ yrs of owning there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> The golf cart tour is supposed to have a safe view of Queens bath and it’s a sunset tour. Plus you can drink so i’m In.
> It’s at the golf course in Princeville.



Sounds like fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

SandyPGravel said:


> Have you found the elusive Sugar Loaf Pineapple again?  We couldn't find any on Maui.  Stopped at a few stands.



Please elaborate on what This Sugar Loaf Pineapple is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Of course we had to stop at Hamura’s, of course DW had to get the Sumo bowl
> 
> View attachment 6433
> 
> View attachment 6434
> 
> View attachment 6435



Yum!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I forgot to mention, when we went tubing and driving across the property, we went past the storage for the movie set for The Jungle Cruise. It’s a Disney movie starring the Rock. They just started filming there. There was a lot of equipment and shipping containers all over. It looked like a little town.



Last weekend the H-3 was closed down in both directions for filming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Beautiful morning to be in the lounge chair on the lanai just watching the people go by.
> 
> View attachment 6438
> 
> View attachment 6439



That’s basically the same view from the B unit I stayed in 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I’m here until 5-19 so you’ll have to put up with me until then.
> 
> It was so nice today. After we got some sun on the beach and I made the shrimp  we just hung around the lanai and finished off one of our growlers. We’ll probably just walk to Ono’s for a shave ice later. I can’t believe it’s only a little after 2pm. It’s been a great day.
> 
> Tomorrow we make leis to wear when we go to TidePools for DW’s 59th Birthday on Friday. After we make the leis we’re meeting a freind who lives here at the Huli chicken in Anahola. Then we have to be in Princeville by 4:30 for the sunset golf cart tour. Boy, we’ll be busy tomorrow.



Early Happy Birthday to DW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Yes, we lost a closet and gained the second access to the master bath. We never needed that much closet space. But we really don’t need this extra entry to the bath room but it’s alright. It’s nice to air it out after a shower.



The size of that master bedroom and bath/vanity area is so large that they could of made the kitchen larger, and had a walk-in closet in the master!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> I’m also wondering if they put a/c in the back bedroom. I’ve seen it in the master bedroom, living area, and the loft, but not the back bedroom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, no A/C in the back bedroom.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Xan said:


> Please elaborate on what This Sugar Loaf Pineapple is!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See Post #56 in this thread:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/last-minute-kauai-trip.268399/page-3


----------



## taterhed

Argh.  So hard to wait for next year's vaca.

8 months to go for me.

I appreciate your vicarious vacation!

Happy B-day to the DW


----------



## slip

taterhed said:


> Argh.  So hard to wait for next year's vaca.
> 
> 8 months to go for me.
> 
> I appreciate your vicarious vacation!
> 
> Happy B-day to the DW



8 months will go fast. It better because that's when I return too.


----------



## slip

Slept in a little today and got up at 7am.

In a little while we'll check and see if they have enough people to have the lei making class. After that we're meeting a friend for some Huli chicken for lunch. Then off to the golf cart tour. Be ready for some pictures. I'll try to go to the lighthouse and by secret beach road if we have time and I'll post if there's any damage up there.

Sun just started coming our through the clouds.


----------



## slip

Yeah, the lei making class is on for 11am. DW will have her own lei to wear for her birthday dinner at TidePools.


----------



## BDMX2

SandyPGravel said:


> See Post #56 in this thread:
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/last-minute-kauai-trip.268399/page-3



Between that thread and this thread I'm getting excited for our trip...that's 14 months away!  Hahahaha!


----------



## slip

BDMX2 said:


> Between that thread and this thread I'm getting excited for our trip...that's 14 months away!  Hahahaha!



14 months will go fast too. Just don't cram too much in. Get on island time. And if you don't get everything in, then you'll just have to come back.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Jeff - How much is the golf course tour?


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - How much is the golf course tour?


$60 for the cart that holds two people. I’ll give more info when we return.


----------



## slip

We made our leis. The main part are tea leaves twisted together and the flowers are added at the end. Perfect for our dinner tomorrow.


----------



## slip

Here's a link to the tour we're going on. We booked through the concierge here at the Pono Kai.

https://bestkauaitours.com/activities/scenic/makai-sunset-golf-cart-tour/


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks, Jeff - that looks fun!  Any tattoos this trip?


----------



## djyamyam

slip said:


> Here's a link to the tour we're going on. We booked through the concierge here at the Pono Kai.
> 
> https://bestkauaitours.com/activities/scenic/makai-sunset-golf-cart-tour/



We did that one in February.  Definitely some very nice scenic views.  The head pro that takes you around does a great job, explaining, taking pics and just remembering your name!


----------



## slip

I was going to be but I  had the tattoo on my leg finished in January. So at least I don’t have to keep a body part out of the sun this trip. 

DW was thinking about a mermaid but that may not happen this trip.


----------



## slip

Huli Huli chicken for lunch. Best on the island is in Anahola.


----------



## slip

After the chicken we stopped at Anahola Beach Park. The park road was a little worse than normal and there was more debris on the the beach. Still beautiful though.


----------



## slip

Just checking in at the golf cart tour. We drove to a couple other beaches and we were able to drive all the way up to the lighthouse. No damage at all that we saw in that area. I’ll post the Beach pictures later.


----------



## alwysonvac

slip said:


> Char Siu chicken on the grill for tonight.
> View attachment 6429



Where did you pickup the Char Siu chicken for grilling?


----------



## slip

alwysonvac said:


> Where did you pickup the Char Siu chicken for grilling?



FoodLand in Kapaa.


----------



## slip

Yep, on the tour the guides thing is remembering your name. Out of our whole group 15 carts, he only missed my wife’s name in the first go around and never forgot again.

Great tour with super views. I’ll post those later. We stopped at Hideaways for some pizza.


----------



## slip

The next few posts will be pictures I took on the tour. I don't know how well Queens Bath will show up. I only had my phone. We saw people walking right up to it and it was bad. They shouldn't have been anywhere near where they were.

I started typing this post and then I remembered the pictures are on my phone.


----------



## slip

Here we go. Some of these are in front of and looking back at the Westin. There’s a baby Albatross in here to but only my phone again so it might not show up great.


----------



## slip

Pictures are loading slow. I will try again in the morning.


----------



## slip

Must have been just a lapse in WiFi. They loaded right up now.


----------



## slip

Here’s some more. It was a fun tour with great views. It was a little cloudy and we didn’t do too bad with the sunset.


----------



## canesfan

The tour cost is just per golf cart? Not per person?  Can you drink adult beverages on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

canesfan said:


> The tour cost is just per golf cart? Not per person?  Can you drink adult beverages on them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep per cart, $60 and the cart holds two people. It leaves from the Makai Grill at the golf course and you can grab drinks there. I posted the link in a post above. It was about two hours in the cart and making stops along the way. It was fun and anyone can do it.


----------



## slip

This is the most beautiful morning yet. There’s a small boat going out, not a cloud in the sky. Ocean is very calm and the trades have slowed. About an hour ago it actually started to warm up in the unit and I though I may have to turn the air on. We haven’t run it at all yet. But once the sun went higher, it not directly on the lanai anymore so it cooled back down. 

We’ll ride down to Poipu today to check out the Athletic Center. That’s where the Jack Johnson benefit concert is tomorrow. After that my wife’s birthday dinner at TidePools.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> View attachment 6486
> 
> This is the most beautiful morning yet. There’s a small boat going out, not a cloud in the sky. Ocean is very calm and the trades have slowed. About an hour ago it actually started to warm up in the unit and I though I may have to turn the air on. We haven’t run it at all yet. But once the sun went higher, it not directly on the lanai anymore so it cooled back down.
> 
> We’ll ride down to Poipu today to check out the Athletic Center. That’s where the Jack Johnson benefit concert is tomorrow. After that my wife’s birthday dinner at TidePools.



Happy Beautiful Birthday to Your DW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Docked at Niwiliwili Harbor.


----------



## slip

After we went to the harbor, we drove down to Poipu to checkout where the concert was being held tomorrow. Parking is going to suck. Hope we don't have to walk too far.

After that we took a walk in the mall. Puka Dog is in the same spot but they expanded and added more employees.


----------



## slip

We made it to TidePools. DW wanted to sit by the waterfall.


----------



## slip

More of the Grand Hyatt. Excellent food and service. The catch if the day was Swordfish, DW had that. I had the 30 day aged ribeye.


----------



## Xan

If you want to help the flood victims and like Hula Pie, check this out...

http://www.thegardenisland.com/2018/05/11/hawaii-news/fill-your-belly-help-with-flood-relief/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> If you want to help the flood victims and like Hula Pie, check this out...
> 
> http://www.thegardenisland.com/2018/05/11/hawaii-news/fill-your-belly-help-with-flood-relief/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who doesn’t like Hula Pie.


----------



## Xan

Xan said:


> If you want to help the flood victims and like Hula Pie, check this out...
> 
> http://www.thegardenisland.com/2018/05/11/hawaii-news/fill-your-belly-help-with-flood-relief/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here’s another item that is benefiting Kaua`i Flood Relief...(Crazy Shirts last forever!)


https://www.crazyshirts.com/product...e-mens-crew-shirt-2011637.do?from=Search&cx=0



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Beautiful morning again. A little warmer. There’s a different craft fair my wife wants to hit at the Church of the Pacific in Princeville. The Flood Relief concert is at 5pm.


----------



## slip

I forgot some pictures when we went north. We took Kalihiwai road and went on Secret Beach road. That road had one deeper rut toward the end but I made it with my car. I walked down to the start of the descent and everything looked fine and there where a lot of cars and people there. I saw the Bird of Paridise on the path.


----------



## slip

Then we went down to Kalihiwai Beach and the road going down there was fine too. It had some debris on the beach.


----------



## slip

More of Kalihiwai.


----------



## slip

While we went up to the craft fair we went to Hanalei bay. You can’t go down the road that takes you to the parking lot by the pier so we parked in the lot before that. The bay looked nice and there were people there.

Also, Pat’s Taco truck is up in the village for the time being.


----------



## slip

Being on the lounger on the lanai with a cold one has been one of my favorite spots on this trip.


----------



## DaveNV

Yep.  Looks like you still haven't figured out how to enjoy yourself...


----------



## slip

Just got to the Poipu Athletic Club. Doors open in an hour for the Flood Benefit Concert with Jack Johnson.


----------



## slip

We did find the benefit shirts at Crazy Shirt.


----------



## slip

Two thousand people in here. I don’t know.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> We did find the benefit shirts at Crazy Shirt.
> 
> View attachment 6523



Yay!!! We bought ours online when we first saw this! So glad 100% of the profits go to the flood relief!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Makana.


----------



## slip

Jack Johnson was great of course.


----------



## slip

My wife always takes better pictures. We were first in line by luck so we got right by the stage.


----------



## DeniseM

Being in the front is great - but does that mean you had to stand up the whole time?  I am past the point in my life where I want to stand up for a whole concert.  

*I'm really enjoying your trip report!


----------



## slip

Thank You, happy to do it, glad people are enjoying it.

Yes, we learned a lot about this venue when we got there and some on the Kauai group on FaceBook. They sold 2,000 tickets and that is the most they have had for this venue. That picture where I asked about fitting 2,000 people in here was me thinking it was going to be jammed. So before we got there we knew you couldn’t bring chairs. When the venue is smaller you can.

Out of luck we happened to be first in line and was able to wait underneath the checkin tent, the only shade out there. Others were in the sun for almost an hour. Many people brought chairs and were really man they couldn’t bring them in.

We walked right to the front of the stage when we got in. Again the only bit of shade and waited about 40 minutes for it to start. Makana started out. I knew his music and he is great. It wasn’t even a quarter full when he played and everyone was sitting in the grass. That’s why the picture of him looks like I am lower. That was fairly comfortable but I’m getting older and it wasn’t the best.

After Makana played the announcer came out and said they have a lot more people coming in and everyone would have to stand. At that point it felt good to stand. We were right next to the fence in front and it was about 3.5 feet tall so perfect for us to lean on.

The whole concert was 4.5 hours with each performer playing an hour. Jack Johnson played a little longer. The whole time we were only 15 feet from the performers.

After the second performance,DW had to go to the bathroom. I told her good luck. But she left and was back within 10 minutes. I can’t believe she fought her way back to the front that quick.

DW summed it up well “it was a long night, we’ll be sore tomorrow but it was well worth it.” After a couple Aleve before I went to bed, i’m Not too bad today.

Now I have to make Portuguese Sausage Spam and eggs for DW for Mother’s Day. Her choice.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Now I have to make Portuguese Sausage Spam and eggs for DW for Mother’s Day. Her choice.



Okay, now you have officially figured out how to have a good time. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Okay, now you have officially figured out how to have a good time.
> 
> Dave



It's all gone, Spam and eggs that is. We have to go shopping today. We've planned groceries pretty good this time.
We're getting the hang of this.


----------



## slip

One more word on the concert, there was really no seating even on the ground after it filled up. The only seats were in VIP and there may have been 50 of those. DW tried to buy those but they sold out in minutes. They were $100.


----------



## slip

This is Donavon Frankenreiter and his drummer was The Greatful Dead’s Bill Kreutzmann. 





This is Paula Fuga, fantastic voice!!


----------



## slip

We just got back from shopping, i didn’t win any Spam Wasubi this time. I had to settle for 70 Makai points. 

They had plenty of Char Siu chicken though and it was on sale. Sorry sideways again.


----------



## slip

Back in my favorite spot. DW decided to take a nap after shopping. Lazy day, it’s pretty busy everywhere being Mothers Day. We’ll probably eat in again today but DW says we may be taking a drive when she gets up so we’ll see.

We stopped at Papaya’s and no sugarloaf pineapple.


----------



## slip

DW said Lava Lava so here we are.


----------



## slip

Happy hour menu at Lava Lava. No Happy hour today because of Mother’s Day. Sorry, sideways again  the menu was long.


----------



## slip

Ahi Nachos and Loaded Tots.


----------



## taterhed

Yum!   bring me some.....uh, nevermind.  :<


----------



## slip

It’s a little overcast and drizzling today.  We had some rain last night. So I hooked up our FireTV. It worked before but since they upgraded the WiFi here at the Pono Kai, it works just like at home. Last year I had to use the hotspot on my phone. Now I don’t have to keep reconnecting the WiFi after no activity. Next year I will bring my Tap and I can have my music on the lanai.

DW made reservations to tour the Grove Farm tomorrow. Wednesday we’re are going to try and go to the Turtle Sanctuary. We’re going to take a ride south today and then maybe take a walk down the coastal path and go to Sam’s for Lunch or Happy Hour. Sam’s wasn’t open on our last trip, they had a fire just before Christmas.


----------



## slip

We ended out taking the walk to the turtle sanctuary. Afterward we ended up at Merriman’s for Happy Hour, Mushroom Pizza and Kalua Pork quesadillas and Mai Tai and a Cool Breeze or something like that. It had tecquila, lemonade and was infused with cucumber. This pizza was a Magharita Pizza. OK so we had two.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Jeff - Tell us more about the Turtle Sanctuary walk.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - Tell us more about the Turtle Sanctuary walk.



Yep, we’re still out. I’ll post some pictures when I get back.


----------



## slip

We got back a little bit ago. I wasn’t watching my gas gage and had to fill up in Poipu, $3.85 a gallon now.

When we stopped at Merriman’s that was actually the first time we have ever been to that whole place, The Shops at Kukui Ula. It’s amazing after this many years and trips, some of the common places we just never stop at. Anyway, it was much larger than I thought it was going to be and it was nice walking around in there. We stopped at Lampert’s too. We were too early for the upstairs Happy Hour so we stayed downstairs at the Pizza part of it and the Happy Hour has a few drinks and 25% off the whole food menu, 3:30 to 5:30.





Then we stopped at The Living Food store. They usually have Sugar loaf Pineapple but they didn’t have any either. DW checked the farms website and they said they weren’t affected by the flood but they are behind on orders by two to three weeks. That could be why I can’t find them in stores. You can’t buy them at the farm without taking the tour and DW doesn’t want want to do the tour. So probably none this trip.


----------



## slip

I figured I would start a new post on the Turtle Sanctuary/Makauwahi Cave hike. Many of you probably know about this but if you haven’t been there and I miss something or if you have any questions just let me know.

Basically if you drive like your going to Shipwreck Beach, instead of turning into the Beach parking, keep going straight the road will turn into a dirt/rock/sand road. It’s Kind of a washboard like the road to Polihale but not that bad. We had a car and made it fine. Goes about a mile and a half or two miles. Then you have to get out and walk. The whole walk would be a mile but it is up and down some hills. DW has bad ankles but went slow and did fine.

They have tours on Wednesday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday at 10am and 2pm. So there was no one working there when we were there today. Years ago I watched on YouTube and there is a small entrance to the cave you could go through but now they have a locked gate on it so we couldn’t get in but we got pictures from the top looking in.

The Turtle Sanctuary is just about a city block from the cave over a foot bridge over some type of water inlet. There is also a Beach further down the path. We have never went to the beach. It looks nice and that’s the beach where you can take a horse back ride on from the stable that you will pass driving in. The turtles are tortoises. We went over in that area but DW didn’t want to stay too long so no tortoise pictures, sorry.

I’ll try to caption the pictures below.

Here’s part of the road going in.




This is where we started walking from. With a better vehicle you could probably go further. There are a couple of signs and arrows. It’s not too hard to find, I’ve done it a few times. 





Here’s part of the walking path starting to go down. It will take you to the beach too.




One of the signs.




Another sign on the trail.


----------



## slip

I’ll continue in this post. Sometimes when I put in too many pictures in one post it takes longer to load.

This is the actual lookout above the cave. The entrance to the cave is way to the right of this picture on the other side of the wall. So when you go through the entrance, you come into what you see here in the picture.





This picture should have been before the first one. This is the sign you will come across when you get to the cave so you can look in.





The next few pictures are all going to be from that lookout looking down into the cave. Just different directions and angles.

















This is still looking down from the overlook but this is where you would come out if you go through the small entrance I will show coming up.


----------



## slip

Here’s a picture of the path leading down to the entrance. It will also take you to the beach.





Sign by the entrance.





The entrance. Tall people will have to crawl, shorter people maybe able to squat and go through.




Don’t know if the gate shows in the picture.





This is the path going toward the cave entrance. Behind me is the foot bridge going over to the Turtle Sanctuary. No pictures  that area. I thought I had snapped some but I guess not.





There are a few places there to get a pamphlet that has some information on it. It also has points of interest that are marked with numbers on wooden posts. You can also get one or see it at.

www.cavereserve.org


----------



## slip

I hope I didn’t confuse anyone with this. It’s hard to go back and explain from the pictures. Also, The tours are free if you want to go when someone is there. The Turtles are huge and they are really cool. We had seen them before. I really just wanted to see if the flood affected the area. From what I can see it looked more just like wear and tear than anything.

If anyone has any questions from my rambling, I’ll be happy to try and answer.

And if anyone else has been there Please add anything I forgot.

Part of the pamphlet. It opens up with 18 points of interest.


----------



## slip

Bad news of the night, all my growlers are empty and I forget to put them in the car when we went through Lihue.
I’ll have to make another trip tomorrow.


----------



## slip

I finally stopped by the historic site on the corner when you turn to go to Poipu Beach Park. I love stopping at these to check them out and get a few pictures. This one was really cool the way the whole thing was layed out. Poipu Beach Park was the crowdedest I’ve ever seen it. That’s why I stopped at the site, parking was backed up half way up to the corner and of course all the lots where full. 



 



 



 



 







 



 



 

This last one tells where everything was, the houses, fish pond, taro field, a spring, really cool to see how it was all planned out.


----------



## taterhed

Been down there....never know about the turtle (tortoise) sanctuary.  Will look next time!

Thanks


----------



## easyrider

Thanks for the pictures Jeff. We stayed at the Pono Kai a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the place.

Bill


----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the pictures Jeff. We stayed at the Pono Kai a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the place.
> 
> Bill







I’m really starting to appreciate the double doors in the bathroom of the remodel. Certainly don’t mind losing the one closet. Being able to open that bathroom up when showering is a great feature. We ran the A/C one night in the bedroom and DW got cold and we haven’t run it since. Great weather this trip.

A little rainy yesterday but sunny down in Poipu. Great sunny morning here today.


----------



## slip

We don’t have access right now to our older pictures of the turtles at the Sanctuary but here is an internet link to someone’s who has been there. 

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Location..._ulepu_Heritage_Trail-Poipu_Kauai_Hawaii.html


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Jeff - If you start the trail at the Hyatt, is the turn off to the turtle sanctuary marked?


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - If you start the trail at the Hyatt, is the turn off to the turtle sanctuary marked?



That I couldn’t tell you. We have never gone that way.


----------



## slip

Our SunSail Cabana making it’s debut on Kealia Beach. We’ve taken it it most others but not Kealia. 

Best beach day in a long time. We stayed four hours. So relaxing and the time flew.


----------



## slip

It was another beautiful day, 84 in Kapaa. We only left the beach because we were getting hungry. Kealia always has some debris on the beach but it definitely seemed like there was more because of the flood. A lot of drift wood. We came back and had some teriyaki short ribs and more Kauai Shrimp.


----------



## Xan

The two of you are having too much fun!  I can’t wait until I get back next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

We were just saying that this has been the best stay we've had. Weather has been great. Not too busy and just enough to keep us occupied. 

Grove Farm you tour tomorrow at 10am. We picked the early tour. Then take a ride or more beach time, maybe both. Gotta fill the growlers though!


----------



## SandyPGravel

slip said:


> Our SunSail Cabana making it’s debut on Kealia Beach. We’ve taken it it most others but not Kealia.
> 
> Best beach day in a long time. We stayed four hours. So relaxing and the time flew.
> 
> View attachment 6608
> 
> View attachment 6609
> 
> View attachment 6610



I remember you saying you store some items on Kauai, is the cabana one of them?  I'm curious how travel friendly it is?  Looks like it would be a great addition to my St. John gear, but we don't have storage on St. John so we would have to take it with each time.

Thanx!


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> I remember you saying you store some items on Kauai, is the cabana one of them?  I'm curious how travel friendly it is?  Looks like it would be a great addition to my St. John gear, but we don't have storage on St. John so we would have to take it with each time.
> 
> Thanx!



Yes, we store it here. The frame is PVC pipe so I cut about three of them and bought some union connectors so it would fit in my suitcase on that first trip years ago. It has a case and just slings over my shoulder. It’s pretty light. 

It holds up well to the wind. Depending on how long you stay you just have to adjust your chair once in a while because of the shifting sun. We get asked about it every time we use it. 

We were only going to stay a couple hours but stayed four because we were so comfortable. I remember DW saying, I can’t believe we’ve been here three hours already. 

We’re going out again today but don’t know what beach yet.


----------



## slip

We have been blessed with beautiful weather this trip. Nothing but sun and cool breezes. Today looks the same as yesterday, low 80’s. I hope we bring home some of this weather. I know I won’t be bringing home the low temps of the day but I’ll take the highs. 

Beautiful morning.


----------



## slip

This must be a great vacation, I have my days all mixed up and don’t even know what day it is. We do the Hrive Farm tour tomorrow. So today we ate breakfast in and got some sun on the lanai.

Then we walked up to Kapaa town and did a little shopping. After that we stopped at the Olympic For lunch. Usually we go here at least twice but this is the first time this trip.
Kailua Pork Quesadilla and the Seafood Platter. We had some chips and salsa too. Kind of a sleepy day in Kapaa town.


----------



## DeniseM

We love the Olympic Cafe - best place on Kauai for people watching!


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> We love the Olympic Cafe - best place on Kauai for people watching!



Our lanai is a great spot for that too. The  Coastal Path makes it interesting.


----------



## slip

We’re on the small beach in front of the Pono Kai now. Technically it’s part of Kapaa Beach Park.





Kong or Kalalea Mountain is always one of my favorite sights.


----------



## slip

We made it to Sam’s Oceanview for Happy Hour. A Hawaiian Kiss and a Sangria.


----------



## slip

Heck, we stayed and had a few more then decided to have desert. Glad we’re walking. 

Pineapple Upside Down Cake with Lamperts Coconut Ice Cream and Chocolate Trouffle Mousse with Whipped Cream. Both were delicious.


----------



## taterhed

slip said:


> Heck, we stayed and had a few more then decided to have desert. Glad we’re walking.
> 
> Pineapple Upside Down Cake with Lamperts Coconut Ice Cream and Chocolate Trouffle Mousse with Whipped Cream. Both were delicious.
> 
> View attachment 6636



Stop it!.  I can't retire yet!.  Now my next Kauai list is already full....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger830

slip said:


> Kong or Kalalea Mountain is always one of my favorite sights.



We also like Kong. 

On our first trip we had a difficult time finding him. Now we always seem to see him when were're looking or driving north.

Another favorite is Sleeping Giant. We hiked to his chest, nice views on the trail.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

slip said:


> Yes, we store it here. The frame is PVC pipe so I cut about three of them and bought some union connectors so it would fit in my suitcase on that first trip years ago. It has a case and just slings over my shoulder. It’s pretty light.
> 
> It holds up well to the wind. Depending on how long you stay you just have to adjust your chair once in a while because of the shifting sun. We get asked about it every time we use it.
> 
> We were only going to stay a couple hours but stayed four because we were so comfortable. I remember DW saying, I can’t believe we’ve been here three hours already.
> 
> We’re going out again today but don’t know what beach yet.



Do you have plans you could share? Fabric, materials, ect. (And how do you weight it down?)


----------



## wilma

slip said:


> Heck, we stayed and had a few more then decided to have desert. Glad we’re walking.
> 
> Pineapple Upside Down Cake with Lamperts Coconut Ice Cream and Chocolate Trouffle Mousse with Whipped Cream. Both were delicious.
> 
> View attachment 6636



Wow, i would gain 20 lbs if i ate this!


----------



## slip

taterhed said:


> Stop it!.  I can't retire yet!.  Now my next Kauai list is already full....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I can’t retire yet either. 
Our list for next time still has plenty but next trip is only a week here. We have a week on Maui first.


----------



## slip

Roger830 said:


> We also like Kong.
> 
> On our first trip we had a difficult time finding him. Now we always seem to see him when were're looking or driving north.
> 
> Another favorite is Sleeping Giant. We hiked to his chest, nice views on the trail.



We did the Sleeping Giant trail a few years ago. You’re right great views. We love being able to see both from the Pono Kai.


----------



## slip

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Do you have plans you could share? Fabric, materials, ect. (And how do you weight it down?)



We bought this. You can Google SunSail Cabana to get a look at it. You could make it. The bottom portion is metal and sticks in the ground about a foot and a half. That’s what keeps it steady. The fabric is fairly heavy. The wind blows it pretty strong so it takes some abuse.  I’ll take some more pictures of it before I pack it away.


----------



## slip

wilma said:


> Wow, i would gain 20 lbs if i ate this!



I was told vacation calories don’t count.


----------



## slip

Starting the Grove Farm Tour.


----------



## artringwald

slip said:


> We did the Sleeping Giant trail a few years ago. You’re right great views. We love being able to see both from the Pono Kai.


If you hike as far as his chin, you can walk through the hole he has pierced in it:


----------



## Lydlady

How difficult is this hike?  I'm in fairly good shape but don't do well climbing rocks or on steep descents.


----------



## artringwald

Lydlady said:


> How difficult is this hike?  I'm in fairly good shape but don't do well climbing rocks or on steep descents.


It's not too bad to get to his chest. It's harder to get to his chin, and I was too nervous to cross the narrow ridge to get to his forehead. Here's more pictures of our hike:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Kauai-Sleeping-Giant-Triail/


----------



## Lydlady

artringwald said:


> It's not too bad to get to his chest. It's harder to get to his chin, and I was too nervous to cross the narrow ridge to get to his forehead. Here's more pictures of our hike:
> 
> https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Kauai-Sleeping-Giant-Triail/



Great, thank you!


----------



## Roger830

We could have hiked past the chest, but I was a little concerned about the trip down and we didn't want to risk becoming over tired.

On the way up there is a narrow section of path with a climb up some rocks. I was concerned about my wife who doesn't have good balance. We went down very easily without even noticing the section that I was concerned about.

We did achieve our goal, which was to see nice views of the area.

Here's Pono Kai followed by Cocoa Palms


----------



## slip

Roger830 said:


> We could have hiked past the chest, but I was a little concerned about the trip down and we didn't want to risk becoming over tired.
> 
> On the way up there is a narrow section of path with a climb up some rocks. I was concerned about my wife who doesn't have good balance. We went down very easily without even noticing the section that I was concerned about.
> 
> We did achieve our goal, which was to see nice views of the area.
> 
> Here's Pono Kai followed by Cocoa Palms
> 
> View attachment 6644
> View attachment 6647



Great pictures. Yes,I had the same concern with my wife. There are just enough rocks in the middle of the paths to make balances issue for her. I would do it again but she said never again for her.


----------



## slip

One other thing I noticed after going back and forth a few times is that there is a pretty big trench parallel to the highway at the Wialua Golf Course. I don’t know if was flood related or not. It is pretty large. It’s not affecting anything either.


----------



## slip

Grove Farm Museum was great. I love that history stuff. Two hours and easy walking. The house was beautiful.


----------



## slip

After the tour we went to get another Boba and then headed west. We stopped at Port Allen and got some cookies and chocolate. Then headed to glass beach. The road is getting one bad spot again. On the right side at the top but I was still able to make it down there with my car. Really crowded so we didn’t get out. 

After that we went to Hanapepe and stopped for a sandwich at midnight Bear bakery. They have good sandwiches. Then we headed back. Friends came over to check out our unit with the new renovations. 

Out BBQing now, baked potatoes and ribeyes.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Grove Farm Museum was great. I love that history stuff. Two hours and easy walking. The house was beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 6649
> 
> View attachment 6650
> 
> View attachment 6651



That's the sort of Old Hawaii family home where I imagined my Koa wood clock would have hung. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> That's the sort of Old Hawaii family home where I imagined my Koa wood clock would have hung.
> 
> Dave



It would definitely fit right in. Maybe you can stop at the lumber yard and try to convince the guy to cut you a piece? Or maybe you’ll get a different guy who will just offer to cut it for you.


----------



## slip

I always say these are the biggest green onions I’ve ever seen.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It would definitely fit right in. Maybe you can stop at the lumber yard and try to convince the guy to cut you a piece? Or maybe you’ll get a different guy who will just offer to cut it for you.



I had planned to drop by there and see what's up.  I was told before that they get it whenever, without any sort of schedule.  Maybe with all the flooding, somebody cut up a felled tree.  Won't hurt to check.

Dave


----------



## slip

I took some pictures of the SunSail Cabana while I packed it away. 

This is the t-bar that goes in the fabric that is beloved at on end. The pole that slides into the metal pole that goes into the sand screws into here. 








How it looks when it’s not in the fabric. 








The metal pole and the main sail part. 



These are the back ends. They have like an open bag that you scoop sand into so they stay put. We keep a small scoop in the bag. 



 



 

That’s about it. I can have it set up in about 5 minutes.


----------



## slip

Lunch at Midnight Bear in Hanapepe town. Grilled Procecuto and cheese and Pesto and cheese.


----------



## DaveNV

You find the coolest places to eat!

Dave


----------



## slip

Enjoying our last full day. A shower this morning and supposed to clear off soon. We are droppuoff the totes soon to get that out of the way. 

DW wants to go to Java Kai for a Funky Monkey. After that we may head up north one last time but we’ll see.


----------



## slip

Having an Açaí Smoothie and a Granola Bowl at Java Kai in Kapaa.


----------



## slip

DW loves the Haupia Pies at McDonald's and they had them in Kapaa starting today so we had to stop.


----------



## slip

Fish Tacos at Coconuts in Kapaa for dinner tonight. We even made Happy Hour.


----------



## slip

Tropical Dreams Liliko’i Cheesecake Ice Cream for desert.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I can’t retire yet either.
> Our list for next time still has plenty but next trip is only a week here. We have a week on Maui first.



If you need to extend that Pono Kai time for 2019, I still have a couple of weeks available...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> If you need to extend that Pono Kai time for 2019, I still have a couple of weeks available...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish I could stay three weeks.  DW’s work won’t let her take that much at once.


----------



## slip

Just made it on my last flight , Chicago to Madison. Got a couple more posts for this thread before I close out the vacation.


----------



## BDMX2

Thanks so much for taking us all along with you!  It has been a great vicarious vacation!


----------



## slip

BDMX2 said:


> Thanks so much for taking us all along with you!  It has been a great vicarious vacation!



Glad everyone enjoyed it. 

I have just arisen from the dead after the long trip home. I have a few more pictures and a post about the trip home to do to finish this up. Then I can start watching Dave's thread. 
First I have to go get my dog from the sitters.


----------



## DaveNV

Welcome home, Jeff.  You have given me some mighty big shoes to fill.  

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Welcome home, Jeff.  You have given me some mighty big shoes to fill.
> 
> Dave



Your on Maui, it will be easy.


----------



## slip

Your in trouble now, I figured our how to do the video. So now you get to see me fumble around and look stupid doing these videos.

This one was a test. I shot this three years ago while walking back from Sam's ocean view, now the beach walk. I have to upload them first then I'll be able to post.


----------



## slip

Our surprise visitor on our lanai the first morning.


----------



## slip

Here’s the new video of the renovated Pono Kai units that my wife made for me.


----------



## slip

Video of the first day we visited Anini Beach.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Yep per cart, $60 and the cart holds two people. It leaves from the Makai Grill at the golf course and you can grab drinks there. I posted the link in a post above. It was about two hours in the cart and making stops along the way. It was fun and anyone can do it.


Anyone?  Looks like fun.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Anyone?  Looks like fun.  Thanks for the link.



They did a very good job helping and making it easier for two handicapped couples that were on our tour. He let them drive to a few places the others couldn’t.  So if someone can get in a golf cart they can enjoy the tour.


----------



## slip

After putting these videos on here, I can tell any my wife usually does the videos, I mutter too much.

Wind is bad on a few too.
I’m definitely not too god in the video department.


----------



## slip

Jack Johnson in Poipu for the Kokua for Kauai Flood Benefit Concert.


----------



## slip

Jack Johnson and Makana. Mariana open the show and had a great set by himself.


----------



## slip

I also wanted to share a story about our trip home. Our flights were Lihue to San Francisco, San Francisco to Denver and Denver to Madison, WI. 

Everything was uneventful until we landed in Denver. This is where we were going to relax for our last leg with a two hour layover. I have United Club passes but we wanted to stop and eat something a little substantial before we went up. It had been about 14 hours since we had our dinner the night before. 

Pizza Hut was close so I was going to grab a pizza and my wife was going to go on the other side to get something else. 

As soon as I got towards the back of the Pizza Hut, I thought I heard my wife call out my name. I looked out from the back and Of course couldn’t see anything so I stated to go up towards the front and a women came in asking if there was a Jeff in here saying my wife had fallen down. 

I went right out there, which was probably two minutes since I left her and here she was sitting up on the tile floor just outside the Pizza Hut. She said a guy went by her and ran into her and knocked her over and he didn’t stop he just left. She said she hit her head on the floor. 

As soon as I got to her, she immediately asked me to help her up which I did. There were two women there who had helped her until I got there. One got a bag of ice from the Pizza Hut and we put that on her head. She said she was fine so I thanked the lady’s and we went to the United Club. Before we went up I sat her on a bench in the entry of the club and talked to her a bit. 

At first she seemed fine but then she kept asking about the ice and she didn’t know where it came from. Even after I told her about three times. The woman behind the desk at the Club asked if I wanted her to call someone and I said that she better. While we waited for the paramedics to arrive another woman Maureen from United came down and took all our information and she said she would help if we had to change our plans. 

When the paramedics arrived she was still not too quick with answers. She knew we came from Kapaa but she couldn’t remember Kauai. Also her blood pressure was 194/107. So we took an ambulance ride to the hospital. 

She started to get better on the ride there and She got even better while we stayed there. The doctors said she had a mild concussion and they gave her clearance to fly. The bump on her head was about as big as a half a Baseball. 

Just as we were leaving the hospital she said, I remember, the guy that bumped into me did say he was sorry and they just quickly looked back at each other to say Sorry as she was turning around she lost her balance and fell. 

So I call the lady at United and she says they got everything set for us and to stop back at the club and they would go over everything. They sent the new boarding passes to my app. So we grabbed a cab back and stopped back at the United club. Maureen meets us there and hugs my wife and tells her how sorry this all happened. We thanked her a ton for all her help and rearranging everything for us, no charge. Then she said to wait a minute and when she comes back she gives us two $500 United travel vouchers. 

Now of this had anything to do with United mind you, we just stopped into the Club because that’s what we usually do. I again Thanked her a ton and off we went. Uneventful the rest of the way and we got home only four hours later than we originally would have. 

Now It’s the day after and my wife feels good.  Swelling went way down on her head and she’s not even sore. So as bad as it could have been, it turned out ok. 

Maureen from United gave me her card and I will be writing them about the fantastic and caring service she provided my wife. We have always had good service with United and I do fly them a lot because I am close to their hub. I do fly them fairy often for work too but I don’t have any status with them. 

I felt this was above and beyond and with all the bad press United has gotten I just wanted some people to hear this story.


----------



## slip

A short video from our ride down to Anini Beach .


----------



## slip

A small portion of our Turtle Sanctuary hike.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I felt this was above and beyond and with all the bad press United has gotten I just wanted some people to hear this story.



Holy cow!  I hope she's back to normal now.  What a way to end your vacation!  I think you need to go back.  Does United fly to Hawaii?  

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Holy cow!  I hope she's back to normal now.  What a way to end your vacation!  I think you need to go back.  Does United fly to Hawaii?
> 
> Dave



Yep, she's fine and we'll be shopping for those Maui tickets now.


----------



## slip

On my last day at The Pono Kai, I was out on the lanai when I noticed a kite surfer just on the other side of the canal so I walked over and got a few photos. 



 







 

This is what I saw from the lanai.


----------



## taterhed

slip said:


> I also wanted to share a story about our trip home. Our flights were Lihue to San Francisco, San Francisco to Denver and Denver to Madison, WI.
> 
> Everything was uneventful until we landed in Denver. This is where we were going to relax for our last leg with a two hour layover. I have United Club passes but we wanted to stop and eat something a little substantial before we went up. It had been about 14 hours since we had our dinner the night before.
> 
> Pizza Hut was close so I was going to grab a pizza and my wife was going to go on the other side to get something else.
> 
> As soon as I got towards the back of the Pizza Hut, I thought I heard my wife call out my name. I looked out from the back and Of course couldn’t see anything so I stated to go up towards the front and a women came in asking if there was a Jeff in here saying my wife had fallen down.
> 
> I went right out there, which was probably two minutes since I left her and here she was sitting up on the tile floor just outside the Pizza Hut. She said a guy went by her and ran into her and knocked her over and he didn’t stop he just left. She said she hit her head on the floor.
> 
> As soon as I got to her, she immediately asked me to help her up which I did. There were two women there who had helped her until I got there. One got a bag of ice from the Pizza Hut and we put that on her head. She said she was fine so I thanked the lady’s and we went to the United Club. Before we went up I sat her on a bench in the entry of the club and talked to her a bit.
> 
> At first she seemed fine but then she kept asking about the ice and she didn’t know where it came from. Even after I told her about three times. The woman behind the desk at the Club asked if I wanted her to call someone and I said that she better. While we waited for the paramedics to arrive another woman Maureen from United came down and took all our information and she said she would help if we had to change our plans.
> 
> When the paramedics arrived she was still not too quick with answers. She knew we came from Kapaa but she couldn’t remember Kauai. Also her blood pressure was 194/107. So we took an ambulance ride to the hospital.
> 
> She started to get better on the ride there and She got even better while we stayed there. The doctors said she had a mild concussion and they gave her clearance to fly. The bump on her head was about as big as a half a Baseball.
> 
> Just as we were leaving the hospital she said, I remember, the guy that bumped into me did say he was sorry and they just quickly looked back at each other to say Sorry as she was turning around she lost her balance and fell.
> 
> So I call the lady at United and she says they got everything set for us and to stop back at the club and they would go over everything. They sent the new boarding passes to my app. So we grabbed a cab back and stopped back at the United club. Maureen meets us there and hugs my wife and tells her how sorry this all happened. We thanked her a ton for all her help and rearranging everything for us, no charge. Then she said to wait a minute and when she comes back she gives us two $500 United travel vouchers.
> 
> Now of this had anything to do with United mind you, we just stopped into the Club because that’s what we usually do. I again Thanked her a ton and off we went. Uneventful the rest of the way and we got home only four hours later than we originally would have.
> 
> Now It’s the day after and my wife feels good.  Swelling went way down on her head and she’s not even sore. So as bad as it could have been, it turned out ok.
> 
> Maureen from United gave me her card and I will be writing them about the fantastic and caring service she provided my wife. We have always had good service with United and I do fly them a lot because I am close to their hub. I do fly them fairy often for work too but I don’t have any status with them.
> 
> I felt this was above and beyond and with all the bad press United has gotten I just wanted some people to hear this story.




So glad she's ok and everything came together for you.

You hear so many bad stories....cause people are quick to complain, but slow to compliment....but your story proves that there are good folks out there that know how to do their jobs and care for people.  Great story, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BDMX2

Oh wow, not a fun end to your fabulous trip.  I'm so glad she's OK!  I was going to be angry at the guy that knocked her over, but it sounds like maybe he didn't realize she fell after he bumped into her.  What a great customer service story for United and that caring employee.  Definitely above and beyond!


----------



## slip

Thanks for all the well wishes. My wife is doing fine. She was fine on Sunday And went in to work today. Everything is back to normal. 

So everything worked out well in the end and it didn’t put a damper on the trip. 

We have been talking about the trip since we have been home and we both agree that this one was one if not the best we’ve had so far. 

After we purchased our timeshare weeks, I told my wife that I would like to get our trips to where, when we get there, we just act like we live there. This trip is as close to that as we have come so far. 

Thank You for your interest and letting me share it with you!!


----------



## taffy19

taterhed said:


> So glad she's ok and everything came together for you.
> 
> You hear so many bad stories....cause people are quick to complain, but slow to compliment....but your story proves that there are good folks out there that know how to do their jobs and care for people.  Great story, and thanks for sharing.


So true.  Happy to hear that his wife is OK.


----------

